# Which fraternity



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

The recent postings of fraternity pictures made me curious as to which fraternity, if any that you belonged to? I pledged Sigma Phi Epsilon and I really enjoyed the friendships that it led to, the social life was quite entertaining as well.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Sigma Alpha Epsilon (SAE).

Best,

Ross


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

Sigma Nu


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Sigma Phi Epsilon, Georgia Alpha chapter


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Phi Kappa Tau


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

Beta Theta Pi


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Lambda Chi Alpha,

And Ben Silver makes our fraternity tie...




JB




A helm to grasp;
A course to steer;
A port to seek.

-Henry Adams


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Pi Alpha Phi


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Sigh, you.


----------



## JSE (Oct 4, 2005)

Kappa Alpha Order


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Sigma Alpha Epsilon


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

Phi Kappa Tau


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Kappa Sigma

Brian


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Delta Upsilon

Carpe Diem


----------



## johnsamson (Sep 10, 2005)

Kappa Alpha Society


----------



## Sir_Knight (Apr 29, 2006)

Kappa Alpha Order

"Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had."


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Sigma Nu


----------



## jonbeamer54 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pi Kappa Alpha


----------



## rustjs1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Alpha Tau Omega, Gamma Eta chapter


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Delta Kappa Epsilon

We have ties from Ben Silver too, cant find a picture


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Sigma Chi


----------



## McG (Oct 13, 2005)

Sigma Chi

"You never get a second chance to make a first impression!"


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Delta Kappa Epsilon


----------



## WisBadger77 (Jun 12, 2005)

Theta Chi


----------



## CEH4 (Apr 18, 2006)

Alpha Tau Omega, Pi Chapter


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Pops was Kappa Sig; I pledged Lambda Lambda Lambda.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Sigma Phi Epsilon, Oklahoma Beta chapter


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Delta Upsilon


----------



## maddox (Apr 27, 2006)

DKE


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

Sigma Chi. Years later I am still very close friend with many of my "brothers".


----------



## Golden Retrievers (Mar 20, 2006)

Tau Kappa Epsilon (TKE). Sigma-Upsilon chapter.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Phi Delta Theta


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Sigma Chi


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Sigma Phi Epsilon


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sigma Chi.
Joe


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Sigma Chi.
> Joe


Great to see you back on here J!!


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dart..........It will be short-lived as another empty box will arrive today. They can't seem to read computer notes on what needs to be repaired! Comes back in the same condition! It's costing them a ton in Fed Ex..........and damned inconvenient for me. For God's sake I need to be posting here!
Joe


----------



## mwilliamspr (Sep 8, 2005)

Phi Kappa Tau


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Phi Slamma Jamma




"What I donâ€™t like about you, Sefton, is, you come to the Coll. with your stick-up collars anâ€™ patent-leather boots, anâ€™ you think you can teach us something about bullying." Stalky & Co.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> Phi Slamma Jamma...


Aaaarrrgh! You beat me to it by one post! 

Actually we did not allow such foolishness as fraternities "when I was at University" [said using my best upper crust imitation UK accent].

My question is, are frat house boys still raping women and letting them wander around half-crazy afterwards? Can't recall whether that was Darmouth or Cornell. Oh well.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty off color remark for such a light hearted thread don't you think? Not to mention the fact that it is quite a broad and sweeping assumption.

Wishing there was no ISP in Angola,
D


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Upsilon Sigma Nu Rho - 1968-1974

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the locals still having fun with machetes, letting obnoxious tourists wander half-crazy afterwards sans a limb or two?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts as well!

Brian


----------



## txeconomist (Feb 17, 2006)

Re:"Alpha Tau Omega, Gamma Eta chapter"

ditto.


----------



## gsi (Nov 3, 2005)

Phi Kappa Sigma - Alpha Upsilon chapter


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Sigma Nu, Gamma Omicron Chapter


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

One of the tradlier aspects of DKE is that membership allows you to join the Yale Club in NYC. Not bad out of town dues and reasonable overnight rates as well. Sadly, I don't think I could ever get my wife to stay there.

Do any other fraternities offer similar benefits?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I know Phi Slamma Jamma as a reference to the University Houston team in the early 1970s, which, in those days, was heavy with tall players who could dunk. Before the dunk was common fare in the NCAA or NBA. Elvin Hayes was, I think, the center.


----------



## mch (Jun 9, 2005)

Sigma Chi


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> One of the tradlier aspects of DKE is that membership allows you to join the Yale Club in NYC. Not bad out of town dues and reasonable overnight rates as well. Sadly, I don't think I could ever get my wife to stay there.
> 
> Do any other fraternities offer similar benefits?


You are fortunate, Charles. I don't know of any other Greek society that has the Yale Club priviledge.

None of my business, but you might get your wife to at least visit, to see if she likes it.I've got a friend that lives there with his wife, and commutes here on the weekends.

After visiting him a number of times, I've never seen a better place to stay in NYC, and I would stay there in a heartbeat, if I was lucky enough to have a recriprocal membership.

They have just completed extensive remodeling, and the place sparkles.

Maybe she doesn't want you that close to BB, and JP. Just a thought.

Carpe Diem


----------



## EarnBeau (Nov 21, 2005)

Sigma Nu, The University of Alabama. Also a member of Chukker Nation.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, That is a good point. I would probably need to spend at least 10 nights a year in NYC to justify the dues. Maybe someday that will happen. Fortunately my wife likes the Iroquois, close enough to Press to run down and buy a tie while she puts on her makeup.

If anyone is thinking of pledging this fall, consider this:

Pledging DKE is easier than getting into Yale.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good point, Charles. However, DKE might not give you points for admission if you were a spokesmen for the Taliban.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_Are the locals still having fun with machetes, letting obnoxious tourists wander half-crazy afterwards sans a limb or two?


Tourists! LMAO! Who comes here for tourism [?]

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> DKE might not give you points for admission if you were a spokesmen for the Taliban.


If he found the right chapter, you never know.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

alpha chi alpha


----------



## Fyvieghost (Mar 9, 2006)

Alpha Tau Omega-Eta Omicron chapter.

"It's always fun until someone gets hurt"


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche'


----------



## wyvern73 (Oct 8, 2004)

Kappa Sigma

Ed


----------



## Christopher_NY (Mar 31, 2005)

Pi Kappa Alpha


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by wyvern73_
> 
> Kappa Sigma
> 
> Ed


What chapter, Ed? I'm Nu-Zeta, UW-Oshkosh.

Brian


----------



## andrecraig (Apr 24, 2006)

You are all wothless and weak--drop and give me twenty!

Phi Gamma Delta,
Cornell


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Delta Sigma Phi

Met my wife when she was sweetheart of Sigma Chi. I stole her fair and square. Best move I ever made.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My beloved was in Delta Zeta.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*A Fire Truck Rolls up to the scene, hoses eveyone down and then the boys tap a keg!*

Pi Kappa Alpha, Theta Pi chapter. My lovely bride is a Chi Omega, Kappa Kappa chapter.

Interesting story about the Sigma Nu's on my campus, the were a local called Tri-Gam, who were originally a Sigma Chi colony. Sigma Chi dropped them after only one year and they went back to being the tri-Gam's. They later became a colony and later still a chapter of Sigma Nu. Truely earning them the nickname, "Sigma Who?"

ATO and DX are the reason that Pi Kappa Phi does not have a chapter at my school. The Pi Kaps really wanted to have a chapter at every school in Alabama, but those two IFC reps voted, "No." A shame in my opinion, the Pi Kap expansion consultant was a real good guy. :icon_pale:

With Pike I am in the "Pike Loyal Order" they really did not give enough thought to the name in my opine, the initials are PLO.


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

Sigma Chi...my son, the suave and debonair *apharis* is a brand-new initiate of Delta Sigma Phi...


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Sigma Phi Epsilon--Mississippi Alpha chapter


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Sigma Phi, Alpha of Virginia

Oldest national fraternity.

I get NYC Yale Club access too, that club is actually a joint club of my school, Yale, and Dartmouth (used to be). Obviously, Yale started it all.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Chi Phi-Kappa chapter.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

charphar,
Pass on to your son a hearty and sincere YITBOS!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

charphar said:


> Sigma Chi...my son, the suave and debonair *apharis* is a brand-new initiate of Delta Sigma Phi...


Welcome to the board.
In Hoc, brothers.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Pi Kappa Alpha - Alpha Pi Chapter (gone but certainly not forgotten)


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

blastandcast said:


> Pi Kappa Alpha - Alpha Pi Chapter (gone but certainly not forgotten)


Samford, eh?

I would personally like to thank all the SAE's on here for one whopping Spring pledge class at my Pike chapter. The SAE interest group collapsed and the Pikes cleaned up on sharp guys.


----------



## rcb31768 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Fraternity*

Kappa Alpha Order - University of South Carolina


----------



## SC_tigerfan (Dec 5, 2006)

Kappa Sig at Clemson (but I'm a closet Tri-Lambda)


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Joke for the Sigma Chi's:*

The Sigma Chi Housing Corp. at Enormous State U finally paid the note off on their beloved chapter house. Everyone rejoyced at Derby Days!!

But the HC Board decided to re-mortgage the property!  When asked by fellow Alumns and the undergraduates why they did this, the board simply said,

"We wanted to remain, as always, 'In Hoc.' "


----------



## apharis (Jan 5, 2007)

Delta Sigma Phi



Mike Petrik said:


> charphar,
> Pass on to your son a hearty and sincere YITBOS!


YITBOS Mike!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

SC_tigerfan said:


> Kappa Sig at Clemson (but I'm a closet Tri-Lambda)


Glad to see another Kappa Sig on the board!

Brian


----------



## SC_tigerfan (Dec 5, 2006)

Which school were you?
AEKDB


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Literide said:


> Delta Kappa Epsilon
> 
> We have ties from Ben Silver too, cant find a picture


So does Pike, one of our Supreme Council members contacted Ben S. and we have a very limited quantity of our tie available as a bow.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My society's tie, made by Ben Silver as well:



only 48 bucks too.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

As is mine, Lamba Chi Alpha:




JB


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

Phi Gamma Delta (FIJI), Lehigh University, '96


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

R Rackley Adams said:


> Phi Gamma Delta (FIJI), Lehigh University, '96


So these SAE's are what?


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*This is one of those threads that ...*

... could open 20-year-old wounds, so I'll leave it at that and bow out gracefully! :icon_smile:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

SC_tigerfan said:


> Which school were you?
> AEKDB


University of Wisconsin-Oshkosh, not too many Kappa Sigs up this far north 

AEKDB
Brian


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm surprised at the high number of responses. When I was in college (1971-1976) I didn't know anyone who was in a fraternity or sorority. Does anyone know the rate of participation these days?


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm surprised at the high number of responses. When I was in college (1971-1976) I didn't know anyone who was in a fraternity or sorority. Does anyone know the rate of participation these days?


I do not have exact data, but the late '60s thru the late 70's saw a decline in the number of students in Greek Orgs. The decline was the least in the south

The 80's was a time of rapid growth in the number of students joining fraternities and sororities.


----------



## SC_tigerfan (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe Clemson was around 25-30% Greek when I was there ('99-'03).


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

> Lambda Chi Alpha
> 
> And Ben Silver makes our fraternity tie...


Ben Silver makes our tie as well...

Very nice tie, but an AWFUL shirt.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> When I was in college (1971-1976) I didn't know anyone who was in a fraternity or sorority.


I was in college during that same time period; however, having spent several years in the military before going to college I was in my mid-20's when I began, older than the typical college freshman. There was a rather large veteran population on campus (many were just there to get the bennies of the GI Bill) and I think most of us thought that fraternities were somewhat high schoolish and silly. Acordingly, I never even thought about joining one. Looking back now I sometimes wish I had but that's water under the bridge now.

Cruiser


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm surprised at the high number of responses. When I was in college (1971-1976) I didn't know anyone who was in a fraternity or sorority. Does anyone know the rate of participation these days?


I imagine it depends on the school quite a bit; I went to a small private college in Virginia in the late eighties and fraternity participation was slightly over 90%.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Chi Phi, Tau Zeta Chapter (Thanks to a few years with those damn Terriers on Comm Ave.)


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

Alpha Tau Omega, Zeta Rho '88


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Rocker said:


> I imagine it depends on the school quite a bit; I went to a small private college in Virginia in the late eighties and fraternity participation was slightly over 90%.


It does depend on the campus...

I did find this interesting:
===================
While only 10% of all men in the United States that have attended college are in Fraternities

-65% of Fortune 500 executives
-57% of all Congress
-72% of Who's Who in America are Fraternity men

-All but four US presidents since 1825 have been fraternity men and 63% of the US presidents cabinet members since 1900 have also been fraternity men.
===================

BTW - Pi Kappa Alpha '96


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Sigma Chi at Rochester....looks like lots on here.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sigma Phi Epsilon


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

USCA at Cal ‘83.

Not exactly a Fraternity. Student Co-op in a former Sorority house abandoned in the 60’s. Pretty nice place for Berkeley. And Co-Ed.


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

Alpha Chi Rho (Omega Phi Chapter)


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Lambda Chi Alpha, Tennessee '83. I live just three miles from the old house, but those days were a couple of lifetimes ago. Every year the tales just get taller in the telling.

Scott


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Sigma Phi Epsilon...


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm surprised at the high number of responses. When I was in college (1971-1976) I didn't know anyone who was in a fraternity or sorority. Does anyone know the rate of participation these days?


Those was the 'Dark Days' of Fraternity life on campus. I remember looking at the old composites from those years - those guys were a mess! There was a strong anti-establishment vibe on college campuses in the 70's which led to a decline in fraternity enrollement.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Pi Kappa Alpha - Gamma Tau 1991


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Phi Kappa Tau


----------



## S. Able (Mar 26, 2007)

Delta Tau Delta, Delta Nu Chapter


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Joining a fraternity was and still is grounds for automatic expulsion from my college.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Gamma Delta Iota.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Beresford said:


> Joining a fraternity was and still is grounds for automatic expulsion from my college.


How is that even possible? What ever happened to freedom to associate?

Brian


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Phi Kappi Psi,


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

vwguy said:


> How is that even possible? What ever happened to freedom to associate?
> 
> Brian


It's possible. There was a big movement in Boston to ban all Greek life from campuses after that MIT freshman died at MIT a few years back. There are still many schools around here with no Greek organizations or place draconian restrictions on their operations. At BU and Northeastern, fraternities are not allowed to have houses for instance.

I've been told that colleges like Bates ban all Greek life, but that's second hand from some friends of mine who attended one of the little Ivies in Maine (colby, bates, bowdoin).


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

vwguy said:


> How is that even possible? What ever happened to freedom to associate?
> 
> Brian


The freedom to associate is derived from the First Amendment, which operates as a constraint against the state, not against private colleges or other private institutions. That same freedom also allows one to disassociate from private institutions, such as private colleges that are silly enough to outlaw fraternities.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

vwguy said:


> How is that even possible? What ever happened to freedom to associate?
> 
> Brian


Come now, it is not so surprising, universities and colleges today are Orwellian worlds.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

If I have my facts straight, Harvard banned fraternities in the 1890s. The "finals clubs" took the place of fraternities. I asked my father-in-law about the curious name of his finals club, the Spee Club, into which he was sponsored, as I have sometimes mentioned, by a pal of his from the swim team named John Fitzgerald Kennedy. He told me it came from the fact that it had formerly been the Alpha Psi fraternity.

I think groups like the Skull & Bones club at Yale take the place of fraternities there.

No fraternity affiliation for me (if you don't count PBK), but my stepson is very active in Kappa Sigma.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I understand some state & private colleges have banned Fraternities & Sororities from campus, but I'm still having a hard time w/ the fact they would expell you if you joined one.

Brian


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

At Williams, where I went, when you enroll you have to sign a written pledge that you will not join a fraternity and agree you will be expelled if you do.

The fraternities were banned in the Sixties and deeded their houses to the College. However, all the deeds contain a reversionary clause that provides that if fraternities are ever re-established, then the houses revert back to the fraternities. In fact, some of the fraternities sealed off their initiation rooms, in the hope that someday the fraternities would return and they could have initiations again.

That is why Williams takes it so seriously. When I was there, there were rumors of an illegal fraternity of students across the state line in Vermont, but you never knew who was in it.

https://archives.williams.edu/williamshistory/greylock/abolitionfrat.php


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

xcubbies said:


> I know Phi Slamma Jamma as a reference to the University Houston team in the early 1970s, which, in those days, was heavy with tall players who could dunk. Before the dunk was common fare in the NCAA or NBA. Elvin Hayes was, I think, the center.


It's the 82-84 teams, actually. olajuwon and clyde drexler were the stars. they made 3 final fours, losing in the final four to NC in 1982 (with MJ), losing the championship to NC State on a last second dunk in 1983, and losing the championship to the Ewing-lead Hoya's in 1984. They're probably the greatest college team to never win the NCAA championship.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

imported_n/a said:


> The recent postings of fraternity pictures made me curious as to which fraternity, if any that you belonged to? I pledged Sigma Phi Epsilon and I really enjoyed the friendships that it led to, the social life was quite entertaining as well.


I'm a Sig Ep too. Was at Colorado Alpha. Great shaping experience for life I still think. Today, a brother I had not heard from for 40 years emailed me because the Eps website for our chapter now has over 800 brothers and details listed. Great way to keep in touch; and you make lifelong friends and even a few mentors.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

ChicagoTrad said:


> Phi Kappi Psi,


Live Ever, Die Never...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Although the Greek system is weak at Cal State Long Beach, where my boy attends, the opposition to the Greeks comes more from the "town" than the "gown." The city has some cockamamie ordnance that prohibits fraternity and sorority houses in proximity to each other. I guess they are terrified of a "fraternity row," for some odd reason.

Although the Greek scene was never quite my cup of tea, I never could get with the antipathy it engenders. I suspect the root of the hostility is some sort of reverse snobbery and fanatic egalitarianism. I just believe in freedom of association. If young people want to join these organizations, by all means let them. At least these organizations do stress dignified behavior and decent dress at a number of their events, and they do quite a bit of community service.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Beresford said:


> At Williams, where I went, when you enroll you have to sign a written pledge that you will not join a fraternity and agree you will be expelled if you do.
> 
> The fraternities were banned in the Sixties and deeded their houses to the College. However, all the deeds contain a reversionary clause that provides that if fraternities are ever re-established, then the houses revert back to the fraternities. In fact, some of the fraternities sealed off their initiation rooms, in the hope that someday the fraternities would return and they could have initiations again.
> 
> ...


Like our friends in the Massachusetts outback, Amherst finagled control of the real estate of its fraternities. A few years after the advent of coeducation in the mid-1970's, the fraternities were abolished, and the houses were converted to dormitories. My house, Chi Phi, is now known as Hamilton House, named for the alum who wrote one of the College's traditional songs. At my class reunion earlier this year, my class' headquarters was a dorm named Plimpton House, though it was universally referred to as DKE.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

In these cases where the colleges got control of the fraternities' houses, were the houses situated on campus and had existed by the sufferance of the college? If not, it sounds like outright theft to me!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

vwguy said:


> How is that even possible? What ever happened to freedom to associate?
> 
> Brian


Actually, REAL frats weren't allowed at my school either. Sure, there were professional frats, and service-oriented ones -- all co-ed. Regardless, secret societies weren't allowed, which always gave me a chuckle given that it was a Jesuit run institution.


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

alpha phi omega


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

Sigma Phi Epsilon


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Acacia Fraternity, in a chapter that was subsequently shut down by the school.


----------



## Fuller Dreck (Aug 17, 2007)

gar1013 said:


> Actually, REAL frats weren't allowed at my school either. Sure, there were professional frats, and service-oriented ones -- all co-ed. Regardless, secret societies weren't allowed, which always gave me a chuckle given that it was a Jesuit run institution.


BC, Holy Cross or Georgetown?


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fuller Dreck said:


> BC, Holy Cross or Georgetown?


Georgetown.

Overall, quite a nice school. Not an Ivy-League school, but there comes a point in time when you realize that it isn't trying to be one either -- it's plenty selective enough and really does draw a different type of student than the Ivies do.


----------



## Fuller Dreck (Aug 17, 2007)

Gar,

I thought they had frats there...or at least a secret society or two. No? It's a beautiful place as I recall, and that basketball team is fun to watch!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fuller Dreck said:


> Gar,
> 
> I thought they had frats there...or at least a secret society or two. No? It's a beautiful place as I recall, and that basketball team is fun to watch!


The only frats are "professional" or "community service" ones... although there is an off-campus frat that mainly draws its membership from students in the School of Foreign Service. Interestingly enough, they don't allow alcohol during pledging -- all due to an incident involving someone I knew, a ruptured bladder, and a lawsuit.

As for secret societies, there is only one to my knowledge. Who knows if they are still active or not (they called themselves The Stewards).


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

Alpha Tau Omega


----------



## theoldguard (Mar 13, 2006)

Pi Kappa Phi, Samford. Someone earlier mentioned the Pikes at Samford. I am surprised they were ever tolerated on campus at all. They were a bit too wild for a Baptist school. Honestly, more than a bit.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

*Pikes at Samford*

A propensity to not take ourselves (or the school rules) too seriously and an Assistant Dean whose son pledged a rivial fraternity and who made it is his sole goal in life to get us removed from campus (regardless of the lack of due process and equitable treatment) resulted in our charter being pulled. I am not saying we were perfect - we weren't but our "sins" were no greater than other fraternities on campus.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

JLibourel said:


> If I have my facts straight, Harvard banned fraternities in the 1890s. The "finals clubs" took the place of fraternities. I asked my father-in-law about the curious name of his finals club, the Spee Club, into which he was sponsored, as I have sometimes mentioned, by a pal of his from the swim team named John Fitzgerald Kennedy. He told me it came from the fact that it had formerly been the Alpha Psi fraternity.
> 
> I think groups like the Skull & Bones club at Yale take the place of fraternities there.
> 
> No fraternity affiliation for me (if you don't count PBK), but my stepson is very active in Kappa Sigma.


Bones is actually a senior class society. At Yale they had class societies for each year you were there. My fraternity, Alpha Sigma Phi, started as a sophomore class society at Yale in 1845. You only belonged your sophomore year, and then you joined a junior class society the next year and a senior society your final year. Our fraternity later, after we got kicked off campus once for opposing the faculty through our newspaper came back under a different name and got kicked off again, came back a third time under our original name and existed as a modern 4 year fraternity. Bones never was a replacement for any fraternity in the modern sense since you only belong your senior year.

Our house at Yale was called a tomb, just as Bones has a tomb. That may just be a Yale thing because I don't know of any other chapters which have a house called a tomb. Today, most of our New England chapters are inactive as that region has been fairly anti-secret society for 40 years or so.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Corps Palatia-Guestphalia Freiburg, Germany

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Student_Corps

There's a very interesting article from the FT on another Corps we have very close relations to:
https://www.jonathan-green.com/articles/report_a03/report_a03.htm

Mark Twain's observations about German Corps in Heidelberg:
https://www.mtwain.com/A_Tramp_Abroad/3.html


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Phi Gamma Delta ("Fiji") W&L


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*TEKE*

Tau Kappa Epsilon, 
Founding Father #007 
Tau Eta Chapter 
Southern Connecticut State University
Class 93'


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Kappa Sigma.

In fact I'm a AAA.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Canadian said:


> Kappa Sigma.
> 
> In fact I'm a AAA.


AEKDB! And I'm an AA 

Brian


----------



## Beauregard (Mar 12, 2009)

I am a Try-C Phi Delt.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I was a Phi Sigma Kappa for a while, but I deactivated because the house had massive drug issues. By my Senior year, the college and nationals had pulled the charter and the town had condemned the house. By my second homecoming the house was gone although the alums still own the lot.

I was also a member of Phi Mu Alpha Sinfonia - a national music honorary fraternity.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Alpha Tau Omega, Penn Tau Chapter


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

alpha phi omega


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

Sigma Chi here, and to follow the stereotype at my school, the wife is a Chi Omega.


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Phi Delta Theta


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sigma Alpha Epsilon


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Phi Gamma Delta


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

R Rackley Adams said:


> Phi Gamma Delta (FIJI), Lehigh University, '96


Phi Gamma Delta WPI '08

Perge


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Alpha Kappa Psi, professional business fraternity
UGA


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Delta Chi*

Delta Chi.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Sigma Alpha Epsilon. father and grandfather were Theta Delta Chi


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Phi Beta Kappa


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Delta Chi (Cornell).


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Delta Tau Delta (UMD)


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

At Cornell, in my fraternity (SigEp), my house name was “Hubble” because I was so good at finding a party. I was like a powerful space telescope.


----------



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

Chi Psi - Sewanee


----------



## 44Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

Three Button said:


> Chi Psi - Sewanee


_The Lodge makes the world go 'round._


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Acacia. Arguably the flagship chapter here at IU.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Acacia. Arguably the flagship chapter here at IU.


Never made it out there, but I have seen pictures of the house. It looks really impressive...


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

PGD Flagship


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Sigma Chi 
Zeta Psi Chapter


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Phi Delta Theta (Phi Delts)


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Beta Theta Pi


----------



## vnwwd (Dec 13, 2007)

Sigma Phi Epsilon


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

Delta Sigma Phi at the University of Georgia.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

Delta Sigma Pi, Lamda @ Pitt - Dad also @ Arizona


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

jsk85 said:


> Delta Sigma Phi at the University of Georgia.


Congrats on a superb selection.
YITBOS,
Mike


----------



## jpanik (Jan 20, 2009)

Sigma Chi

In hoc, brothers.


----------



## pastor (Nov 3, 2016)

Kappa Alpha Order


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Fraternaties were banned on campus when I was an undergrad. So, fraternity? United States Army, Special Operations and Military Intelligence--for twenty-nine years.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Phi Slamma Jamma


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I love this nearly 11 year old thread. Ha

Pi Kappa Alpha.


----------



## OldMetairie (Sep 21, 2018)

Kappa Alpha Order


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Gamma Zeta Alpha


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Fox Base Alpha


----------



## David Pope (Dec 30, 2019)

Alpha Sigma (UNC-CH) of Chi Psi.


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

Me - Lambda Chi Alpha, wife - Pi Beta Phi, youngest son - Tau Kappa Epsilon, oldest son - USMC. 
It's been about 45 years since I graduated and my closest friends and the majority of the people my wife and I socialize with are my fraternity brothers. We're still a tight group and we have an annual golf outing to FL in early December and on average 20 brothers will make it... Our annual summer outing in Indianapolis gets about 50-60 brothers.


----------



## dwight wintersgill (Dec 14, 2013)

alpha phi omega


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Downtown Daddy...DTD. Beta Epsilon, Emory University.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I Phelta Thi


----------



## pastor (Nov 3, 2016)

Me: Kappa Alpha Order

Wife: Delta Delta Delta at my old school. College sweethearts in case you didn't guess.

Our oldest son: Kappa Alpha Order at my old school.
Our middle son: Phi Kappa Tau at another school
Our youngest son: Alph Tau Omega at another school


----------



## eagleman (Apr 18, 2016)

Sigma Alpha Epsilon


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Eata Piecea Pie


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Way back when I was a brand new freshman at Penn State, I signed up for the Rush and was extended invitations to pledge for a couple of the fraternities on campus, but I felt compelled to decline. Perhaps it was the exaggerated and exclusionary social stratification, perhaps it was the drinking and debauchery witnessed at the Rush parties, or perhaps I was naught but a low class snob trying to make a point. In any event, it was just not my cup of tea, so to speak. Consequently, I have had to depend on membership in our Alumni Association for my social and professional networking opportunities, post graduation (LOL). However, I am happy to hear that it was such a positive experience for so many herein!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2020)

I am Sigma Phi Epsilon and my wife is Delta Gamma. my sons are Sigma Nu and SAE. Their wives are KD and Kappa Kappa Gamma. My sisters are Tri-Delta. Brothers in Law KA and Sigma Nu and Sigma Chi and Sisters in Law are DG and Phi Mu. assorted nieces and nephews are DG, KA ,Sig Ep. a diverse group


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Wow. You really took this thread to heart.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Tappa Kega Beer.


----------



## ron2085 (Feb 13, 2016)

Alpha Tau Omega ( Epsilon Sigma Chapter FSU)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ron2085 said:


> Alpha Tau Omega ( Epsilon Sigma Chapter FSU)


Your first post....welcome to AAAC. I am looking forward to your future postings.


----------

